# BE JEALOUS!!!(I get to puppy hunt!)



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

*BE JEALOUS!!!(I get to puppy hunt!)...and now we wait for Jazzmyn!*

As the title says you should BE JEALOUS!!....I get to puppy hunt!!:biggrin:


Back story...my parents were planning on getting another Bulldog in the next couple of years since last month I took back owner ship of my Lhasa and he was pretty much my Mum's dog as "her" Frenchie is TOTALLY my dads!LOL

Sooooo I got a text from her just now saying that my dad oked her to get a puppy any time she finds one that she wants!!(WOOOOT!!!) So I just emailed the 4 or 5 breeders that I had bookmarked to see if they have any females available or if they have any planned litters!

Needless to say I was saying "OHH and AWWWWWE" QUITE a bit in the past hour or so!!AHAHAHAH



and just to add a picture here is their current Frenchie, Hub:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Always found the worst thing was actually not taking all of the pups you see... so yes I am jealous. It's suprising how many people don't understand why people get more than one dog. For us, Nelson is my daughters (really mine by default as he looks to me as pack leader). Emma's my wife's (she has always had female owners). We'll see how it works out with Daisy, the next one. It's interesting how dogs decide pack dynamics. Emma will not let me even take her for a walk unless my wife is already out of the house. Arguing with a stubbern bulldog who will not move is, I find an exercise in futility.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

The Frenchies are so cute. I wanted my husband to get one when he was looking for a Bulldog but he was set on an English Bulldog. Not that I would give Molly up for anything now. Do Frenchies have the same problems as English, like breathing, getting to hot or to cold, skin allergies, etc. I would love to get one as long as they have the same personality as an English.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

How exciting .. Hub is adorable .... I have wanted to get a second dog (another JRT) for a while now but my OH won't allow it


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I am definitely jealous, very green. Good luck on your hunt :0)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub is adorable. I want to kiss that smushy face there! Awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man is he cute!!! Your going to have so much fun! Puppy goodness coming soon! Good luck in your hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> Always found the worst thing was actually not taking all of the pups you see... so yes I am jealous. It's suprising how many people don't understand why people get more than one dog. For us, Nelson is my daughters (really mine by default as he looks to me as pack leader). Emma's my wife's (she has always had female owners). We'll see how it works out with Daisy, the next one. It's interesting how dogs decide pack dynamics. Emma will not let me even take her for a walk unless my wife is already out of the house. Arguing with a stubbern bulldog who will not move is, I find an exercise in futility.


HAHA, I know right?! Right now both of my BC mentors have puppies...its SOOOO hard to not say I want THAT ONE RIGHT THERE!!! :tongue: One good thing about this search is my Mum as specific wants so it will be easier to narrow it down!:wink:



Mollygirl said:


> The Frenchies are so cute. I wanted my husband to get one when he was looking for a Bulldog but he was set on an English Bulldog. Not that I would give Molly up for anything now. Do Frenchies have the same problems as English, like breathing, getting to hot or to cold, skin allergies, etc. I would love to get one as long as they have the same personality as an English.


Yes sadly they do have health issues, however that is why my Mum has ME looking for their next breeder and not them, as last time they just bought the first cute puppy they found and have been VERY lucky to have him cleared health wise, as his parents werent!! And yes, I went to the pet expo recently and all of the EB that I met had a LOT of the same personality of Hub, however they are jokers later into life, that is what I heard when I talked to the Bulldog rescue lady at least!:wink:



lucky said:


> How exciting .. Hub is adorable .... I have wanted to get a second dog (another JRT) for a while now but my OH won't allow it


Thank you! I joke around that he is my little brother, but it really isnt a joke, he is SOOO much of a human in a dog body that he really IS like a little brother!:biggrin1::thumb:



Celt said:


> I am definitely jealous, very green. Good luck on your hunt :0)


HAHA, thank you!:biggrin: I will be sure to keep everyone updated! :happy:



wags said:


> Hub is adorable. I want to kiss that smushy face there! Awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man is he cute!!! Your going to have so much fun! Puppy goodness coming soon! Good luck in your hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA, I know right?!? It is REALLY funny cause that IS what I do to him, and he is like that little 7 year old who decides that he is too old to give Mommy a hug!LOL He gets wiggly and puts his head up in the air waiting for it to be over!!AHHAHAAH


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It's too bad that you are so far away  My good friend in PA is looking to place some frenchies because of some really sudden and unexpected problems in her personal life


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> It's too bad that you are so far away  My good friend in PA is looking to place some frenchies because of some really sudden and unexpected problems in her personal life


 I will PM you!:wink: I know that right now airlines wont fly Frenchies, but I know of a couple driven transport companies if your friend happened to have one that fit what they are looking for!:wink:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Have fun!!!! How exciting!!

I pretend to puppy hunt all the time.....I need to work on my pouty face apparently because its not working with DH! :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Have fun!!!! How exciting!!
> 
> I pretend to puppy hunt all the time.....I need to work on my pouty face apparently because its not working with DH! :wink:



HEHEHE thank you!:biggrin: I do too!:tongue: It is horrible when the male that I REALLY want a BC from has a litter...or hearing from my breeder that the female that I REALLY want a pup from is coming into heat!HAHAHA I just have to keep reminding my self that 3 is the limit....FOR NOW!:tongue:

BTW, I LOVE your new avatar!:biggrin1:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We just put a deposit down on a little girl from Arizona!!:biggrin: :happy: I emailed and called every breeder within a one day drive from where my parents live, and I only found one breeder who had a current litter or was expecting one with in 2 months and had a non black-brindle female available....well needless to say I'm in love just from this one pic as are my parents!!:happy: 

Anyways.....here is Little Miss Jazzmyn:










Eek sorry about the size of the pic guys....I'm on my iPod so can't adjust it!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! Miss Jazzmyn is just precious!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Isn't she though?!?! She is 6 hours away from my parents, and was born Saturday. So my Mum has some waiting to do!LOL. (She says that she doesn't plan on sleeping for the next 8 weeks!!hahaha)


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

she is adorable .... I got puppy fever bad now


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Gawh, she's precious. I think I've reached the incurable stage of puppy fever. I guess the SO is just going to have to keep me on supportive care. <sigh>


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

it's not your puppy. are you jealous???


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

lucky said:


> she is adorable .... I got puppy fever bad now


Isn't she though?!? And haha me too....other then I'm dealing with a 4 month old currently, so he quells my fever quite well most of the time!:tongue:



Celt said:


> Gawh, she's precious. I think I've reached the incurable stage of puppy fever. I guess the SO is just going to have to keep me on supportive care. <sigh>


Hahahah, YES, sounds like you DEFINITELY need an addition, I mean Intervention!!:biggrin:




doggiedad said:


> it's not your puppy. are you jealous???


Well let's see my fun of getting a puppy of a breed I would never choose to own is:

The hunt, CHECK

Choosing the puppy, Check(I only had a limited choice of breeders to show my mum and this was my #1)

Choosing a name, CHECK, I came up with Jazzmyn(even the spelling) and the second part of her name will be in memory to my recently deceased Lhasa who my Mum took care of for the past 2 years and loved as her own!

Picking out colours and 1st collar/leash, CHECK, my mum and I already decided on colours a long time ago and I'm now desiging her collar and leash from CollarMania!:wink: :biggrin:

So the only thing I'm missing out of in the joy of getting a breed that I love to be around but won't ever choose to own is the picking up from the breeder and seeing her adorable face as she lays eyes on the human who will forever be hers!:smile: So I must say I'm not really, because nearly everything that makes me love puppy hunting I got to do!!:biggrin1: and like I said before I have a 4 month old so he quells my puppy fever QUITE well!!:smile:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

OH! She is completely PRECIOUS!!!!!! Frenchies are definately a dog I love but will never have. But she is adorable!



Scarlett_O' said:


> I have a 4 month old so he quells my puppy fever QUITE well!!:smile:


Amen! Rayne is just past 4 months now, and I'll probably be getting a male GSD in 2-3 years, but I still stalk my list of breeder's websites. I see a puppy I would take that second, and then I look over at Rayne who is tearing the stuffing out of her stuffed animal and eying the water bowel, deciding whether she wants to dump in over for the 3RD time today............No, it's ok. I'm good right now, thanks! :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

KlaMarie said:


> OH! She is completely PRECIOUS!!!!!! Frenchies are definately a dog I love but will never have. But she is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! Rayne is just past 4 months now, and I'll probably be getting a male GSD in 2-3 years, but I still stalk my list of breeder's websites. I see a puppy I would take that second, and then I look over at Rayne who is tearing the stuffing out of her stuffed animal and eying the water bowel, deciding whether she wants to dump in over for the 3RD time today............No, it's ok. I'm good right now, thanks! :smile:


Thats exactly how I feel about my little Frenchie brother and new little sister!! However if it's up to me we will never have one, HOWEVER husband fell in love with Hub when they visited and is convinced that Brody needs a Frenchie brother or sister! :lol:

And oohhh I sooo know what you mean!! I built my breeder's web site and fell in love with one of her bitches, and she just bred her....I'm SOOOO jelious and I'm soo hoping that there isn't any rough puppies...as I want one sooo bad from this breeding!!LOL

Ohhhh and water bowl........ Hahahaha, here is Rhett and out water BUCKET!:tongue: 

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii40/a_kelly_88/dd32bc7d.mp4


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

That is freakin awesome!!! Reminds me of ours when they were babies
He is sooo excited over the water bucket!! LOVE IT !
Roamin does the exact thing when we play in the garden hose.


Scarlett_O' said:


> Thats exactly how I feel about my little Frenchie brother and new little sister!! However if it's up to me we will never have one, HOWEVER husband fell in love with Hub when they visited and is convinced that Brody needs a Frenchie brother or sister! :lol:
> 
> And oohhh I sooo know what you mean!! I built my breeder's web site and fell in love with one of her bitches, and she just bred her....I'm SOOOO jelious and I'm soo hoping that there isn't any rough puppies...as I want one sooo bad from this breeding!!LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I will PM you!:wink: I know that right now airlines wont fly Frenchies, but I know of a couple driven transport companies if your friend happened to have one that fit what they are looking for!:wink:


why wont airlines fly frenchies?


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why wont airlines fly frenchies?


Breathing/heat problems.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why wont airlines fly frenchies?


With the temps easily being in the 100s right now in the southwest the airlines won't fly them. If you look at the different websites they only fly specific time of the year, and some airlines wont fly "no-nosers"(I can't think of the term) in cargo at all.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My Mum just received the collar and leash set that I won from The Artful Canine's facebook page...and her and my sister found this monkey, so it now waits atop her dresser waiting for Jazzy!:biggrin:










We should be getting an updated pic of her today or tomorrow!:cheer2:


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Very cute!

Love the leash/collar. Can't wait to buy some myself!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

nortknee said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Love the leash/collar. Can't wait to buy some myself!


Isnt it CUTE?!?! They are my 2nd favorite place for collars/leashes! Brody has one from her, they are a REALLY good quality and a GREAT price...of course my #1 fav is CollarMania!:biggrin1: Cant wait to see your baby once you get him/her!:biggrin:


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Isnt it CUTE?!?! They are my 2nd favorite place for collars/leashes! Brody has one from her, they are a REALLY good quality and a GREAT price...of course my #1 fav is CollarMania!:biggrin1: Cant wait to see your baby once you get him/her!:biggrin:


I think I'll order my first from Artful Canine.  They've got a great price and puppy will grow out of it quickly.. (or roll in nastiness...or...yeah. )


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

nortknee said:


> I think I'll order my first from Artful Canine.  They've got a great price and puppy will grow out of it quickly.. (or roll in nastiness...or...yeah. )


That was my reasoning behind giving this collar to Jazzy!:wink: My boys all have their collars and then back-up collars...but she is going to be so tiny AND out grow it SOOO fast that a cheaper one makes more sense!:biggrin1:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

JAZZ PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Cuteness alert!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Pimzilla said:


> Cuteness alert!


I know right?!?:biggrin:

ANNNNND it looks like she will be flying up to visit us(with the 'rents) around Labor day!! So PLENTY of Jazzy with my boys pics!!:happy:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

CONGRATS! HOLY CUTENESS! I love the black mask fawn's that aren't the reddish fawn. We had one when I lived in PA named Gianna who was such a great dog. Cutest girl.


I'm jealous  I got Murph at 9months so I missed out on the itty bitty puppy stage.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> CONGRATS! HOLY CUTENESS! I love the black mask fawn's that aren't the reddish fawn. We had one when I lived in PA named Gianna who was such a great dog. Cutest girl.
> 
> 
> I'm jealous  I got Murph at 9months so I missed out on the itty bitty puppy stage.


I know what you mean about the mask!:biggrin: She is THE colour/markings that my Mum was looking for!:happy: Its rather cool that I found such a perfect little darling!:biggrin1:

And I TOTALLY know what you mean! My Rhett is 4 months old now and I can no longer have him cuddle with me in the lawn chair like I could with him at 10 weeks(when I got him!)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh that's great  Murph was my ideal frenchie (dark dark brindle with white chest) so when I was told he might be available I jumped on it and slightly stalked the lady, though today, she's one of my best friends lol  

I'd like to own one of every color though. So maybe someday I'll have a herd  


This is Gianna, I really do like the lighter bmf's (and this picture of her cracks me up. this whole photo shoot for xmas with each frenchie was hilarious)











And this is Hana, who I do love even though she's the darker fawn. But she looks like a little elf:












Yup, I'd like a herd of frenchies, one of each color hehe


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Awe they are both A-DORABLE!:biggrin:

I agree I LOOOVE Gianna!!:biggrin1: 

But I have to say I TOTALLY understand! I want a herd of BCs eventually, I LOVE pretty much all their colours!!


----------

